# Did hood on old tonight



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Had a good night, all from shrimp























Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Had a good night, all from shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meant to say did good on plx tonight.....beer 

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I saw the title and was like what?! Then I read the comment above and laughed out loud. Nice cats


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't get the thread intro either. but I checked it out and found out what you was talking about. I can see where you would be a little excited from the great fish you caught. nice channels.
sherman


----------

